# GCV 2009 and 2010 points charts!



## SDKath (Jan 25, 2009)

Here it is, hot off the press!!











Katherine


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, those are some high point costs. 650 points for New Years in a two bedroom! Saratoga is 415 points, that is 62% higher.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, it is very "pricy" not by the cost per point, which matches BLT and is in line with AKV going up recently,  but by the number of points it takes to stay there...  I noticed that too.  Savvy marketing on Disney's behalf.  100 points looks cheap but it is not enough for much of a stay.

K


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 25, 2009)

So...you still buying?


----------



## Carl D (Jan 25, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Yes, it is very "pricy" not by the cost per point, which matches BLT and is in line with AKV going up recently,  but by the number of points it takes to stay there...  I noticed that too.  Savvy marketing on Disney's behalf.  100 points looks cheap but it is not enough for much of a stay.
> 
> K


Katherine, can you please explain what you mean by "AKV going up recently"?
I see some reallocation between weekends/weekdays, but the weekly totals are pretty much the same. 
Of course, the total AKV points for the year can never increase...


----------



## SDKath (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, we bought a bunch of points.  DH drove up to Anaheim today and signed the contract.  The points are already in our account tonight!!!  I cannot believe how fast that went.  Gotta love Disney!

The trick is for us to figure out what to do with our SSR developer points.  Travel has to be completed by Oct 3rd and can only be used for the DL hotels or SSR.  Bummer that they are not like the previous bonus points where you could book them anywhere for a year.

Carl is right, points cannot change (devalue).  But the AKV per point sales price is higher than what we paid 2 years ago.  

Katherine


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 26, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Katherine, can you please explain what you mean by "AKV going up recently"?
> I see some reallocation between weekends/weekdays, but the weekly totals are pretty much the same.
> Of course, the total AKV points for the year can never increase...



AKV recently raised their price from $104 to $112 per point.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 26, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Carl is right, points cannot change (devalue).  But the AKV per point sales price is higher than what we paid 2 years ago.





tomandrobin said:


> AKV recently raised their price from $104 to $112 per point.


Got it... Thanks.


----------



## capjak (Jan 26, 2009)

SDKath said:


> The trick is for us to figure out what to do with our SSR developer points.  Travel has to be completed by Oct 3rd and can only be used for the DL hotels or SSR.  Bummer that they are not like the previous bonus points where you could book them anywhere for a year.
> 
> Katherine



Rent them out on the DIS Rent/Trade forum.  Use them for a Disney Cruise...?


----------



## SDKath (Jan 26, 2009)

We actually really wanted the cruise but it cannot be used for it.  We ended up booking a lovely 3 night stay in 2 adjacent rooms at the GC hotel for Valentine's weekend.  That should be awesome!    DOwntown DIsney views so we can hear the music if we want to sit out on the balcony and see the fireworks at the end of the day.

We still have 250 points left so I am thinking we will try to rent them on DISboards and get some cash back, which we badly need after the points we bought!   I am soooo excited to have GCV come on line though.  The hotel is generally very pricy and the rooms are, well, hotel rooms.  At least the Villas will be timeshare sized!  I think the 1BR is almost 1000 SF!!

Katherine


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm jealous...


----------



## SDKath (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, don't be jealous.  I am reading your signature:

*Upcoming Trips:
Disney's Beach Club Villas
Marriott's Timberlodge
Marriott's Ko'Olina*


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 26, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Wow, those are some high point costs. 650 points for New Years in a two bedroom! Saratoga is 415 points, that is 62% higher.



Wow, if Disney owners are willing to pay for it, all power to them.  That is one heckuva price.  I think I'll wait to find them in RCI points.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 26, 2009)

With only 48 units total at GCV, I am guessing you will never see a peak week in RCI, ever.  You may be lucky to see a studio during off season (aka hotel room).  That would still be a good trade....  

Katherine


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 26, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Well, don't be jealous.  I am reading your signature:
> 
> *Upcoming Trips:
> Disney's Beach Club Villas
> ...



Well.... I'm still too jealous to respond...

But if you ever need to rent them... let me know.  Hopefully, with BCV points I can get in occasionally ;-)


----------



## SDKath (Jan 26, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Well.... I'm still too jealous to respond...
> 
> But if you ever need to rent them... let me know.  Hopefully, with BCV points I can get in occasionally ;-)



I would be happy to do a swap with BCV!  Sent you PM.  K


----------

